# Please educate me on ARs!



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, guys. I was working a trade for a .357 sig then fell for one of those "offer you can't refuse" from someone at work. After that fell through, (go figure), I found myself looking at things I would trade my Para 14-45 LDA for.

Enough back story. Now I have the AR bug! Someone please steer this ignorant ******* in the right direction. I have made up my mind that an AR needs to come live with me, now I need to know what kind of quality to expect in a comparable swap. I DON'T KNOW NOTHING 'BOUT NO BLACK GUNS! Is that plain enough?

Somebody make me smarter, please!

For comparison; Blued, original box and papers, two 14 round magazines and one 10 round magazine, one bag of tracer ammo bought at the gun show (real or just ball with paint on the noses, who knows?). Less than four boxes of ammo has been fired since I bought this gun new at Mike's about six years ago!


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whoops! This should have been in the discussion section, not the for sale section...did I mention I are a ignorant *******?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well first decide your chambering, caliber you want to shoot. Second, find a forum specific for that and they will educate you.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Well first decide your chambering, caliber you want to shoot. Second, find a forum specific for that and they will educate you.


See, I didn't even know that mattered! I guess .223 and 5.56 so I can take advantage of mil-surplus ammo or am I already headed down the wrong path?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

what are you going to use the weapon for? and a 5.56 will shoot .223 but a .223 should not be use to fire 5.56 ammo.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

The gun would kinda be all-purpose, some pig shooting, some target, I know I want a collapsible stock so the lil lady can shoot it comfortably, too.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to del-tons website. A lot of nice options available.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Tom if it is going to be used for hunting I would prefer another caliber, there are many to chose from, I personally run a 6.8 http://68forums.com/forums

You really need to do some research to decide. The Lower is the same for most calibers you will be looking at, so it will be the upper where the caliber differences are. You could have 2 or 3 different uppers(calibers) that pin on your lower.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

5.56 is nice if you plan to shoot mil-surplus ammo, and or 223 rem ammo. 
or you can go 223 wylde chamber which allows the same thing, however a 223 chamber will not support the higher cup pressure a 5.56 generates.
Barrel twist is important as far as what weight bullets will shoot accurately such as..
1 in 12
1 in 9
1 in 8
1 in 7 
that means that the riffling of the barrel makes on full twist per "so many inches" so a 1 in 7 will make one full twist every 7'.
what this means to you is the lower number twist the heavier the projectile it will shoot accurately. 
Just a few thoughts from the top of my head


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you really want it for??? Home defense, civil disturbance, zombies, liberals coming over the hill after you???? Long/short barrel? Are you even a decent shooter???
Here's a site that might/might not help, keep in mind, election years are a interesting time to purchase guns/ammo.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/b/3_.html


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

You don't know how ignorant you are till you start learning! I think we'll keep it simple; 5.56/.223, collapsible stock so shorty and I can both shoot...if I were to offer the LDA as an even trade, what should I be looking for without ending up with scrap metal? I guess this should have been my original question. I'd like to trade but knowing less than nothing, I wouldn't know if I were being taken for a ride. How about this? Can you suggest what to avoid?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

walmart has one for $597+tax, I would not buy it but that is about as cheap as you will find.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was that the Windham? I have been reading good stuff about them (mostly on here) but like I said, I DON'T KNOW NOTHING! I've been shooting since before I was toilet trained but don't know squat about ARs. Anyway, I are cash poor but got a hankerin' to see what kind of trades are out there. Oops, noticed on some of the other threads that price is a requirement....around $650? All three magazines are from Para, btw.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out Palmetto State Armory. Great bang for the buck!


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Check out Palmetto State Armory. Great bang for the buck!


+1 great customer service aswell


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

:thumbup:Wow! Options, options, options...


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

http://forums.officer.com/t81462/

This site explains quite a bit.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

VA Boy said:


> http://forums.officer.com/t81462/
> 
> This site explains quite a bit.


GREAT site! Thanks, VA Boy.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tomslick66 said:


> OK, guys. I was working a trade for a .357 sig then fell for one of those "offer you can't refuse" from someone at work. After that fell through, (go figure), I found myself looking at things I would trade my Para 14-45 LDA for.
> 
> Enough back story. Now I have the AR bug! Someone please steer this ignorant ******* in the right direction. I have made up my mind that an AR needs to come live with me, now I need to know what kind of quality to expect in a comparable swap. I DON'T KNOW NOTHING 'BOUT NO BLACK GUNS! Is that plain enough?
> 
> ...


AR's are EVIL black rifles. If you buy one you will be forever lost. You Must give me your AR money if you want to avoid going down that path of Evil. 
If you Must travel that path Bushmaster has always treated me right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

Black rifles = custom tailored suits... Can't beat em with all that extra comfort lmao.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

+1 on palmetto state armory I have gotten some awesome deals from them


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

After following the links, checking the specs from manufacturers, searching the options and add-ons and comparing reviews I have narrowed it down to about 200 ARs I would like to own!

See, it IS possible to make up my mind!!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I to never messed with the BLACK GUN till following the guys in this forum. There are alot of experinced members with more ideas than carter has liver pills on ideas of a store bought or build your own, Now I intend to own one one day, Then in here I learn you have to take care of it with TLC, An they will live up to there reputation. Good luck with yours. You might have some tips for me when I go out in search of one, ole carver


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I am surprised no one has posted this yet.

The chart has been around a while so am am sure some of the info (price) is outdated.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> walmart has one for $597+tax, I would not buy it but that is about as cheap as you will find.


*I saw that , DPMS flat top. Not bad for home defense.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

flcaptainbill said:


> I am surprised no one has posted this yet.
> 
> The chart has been around a while so am am sure some of the info (price) is outdated.


That very is very outdated, by at least two to four years.

The latest version that Rob S has compiled of M4carbine.net is here. Don't get too wrapped up in the famous chart, most people won't use their rifle hard enough to notice the difference.

In fact, some might not want the ones that are most in line with "mil-spec." One example is how BCM and most likely Colt will not run commercial ammo like Tula, Wolf or PMC because its weak .223 spec ammo.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want 'em ALL!!!


----------

